# Big Al's - Oakville



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sure many of you already know but for the first time I dropped by Big Al's in Oakville and its suppose to be the biggest in Ontario or Canada and I just wanted to say that its definitely worth the visit. I took some pictures and right across as again many of you probably already know is ORG and that's definitely the nicest coral place I've ever seen.

First pic was just to show that the light had digital settings and if you look closely you'll notice two lights running across the tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I beg to differ, I much prefer BA's Oakville to ORG, who prices their corals according to what you're wearing and how fat your wallet is. Why do you think they never write their prices on their tanks like every other store???

Here's the clam we bought from BA's Oakville last weekend for $49.00 -- a 4+" gold teardrop maxima -- as opposed to a pedestrian clam half the size for $75.00+ from ORG.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

haha you're definitely right, ORG does overprice by far and that's why I only stated its the nicest reef store I've been in and not for its value. But I was just trying to mention that I think a trip to that Big Al's in the Oakville location is well worth it especially with all the other marine stores in Oakville and Sauga such as "ORG", Reef Raft, and Marine Kingdom.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

its a nice store.. worth a visit.. i remember when me and my bro went there when we went in we only see the merchandise around and kinda disappointed cuz where are the fishes then after when we saw the path i was like DAM... me and my bro was speechless of the display tanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thats the store? I saw them on YTV the other day


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

That's where I get all my Fresh and Salt water supplies from.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Oakville*

I hope with all these good feed back BA is finally making some money.

BA Oakville is been the biggest looser since opening bringing nothing but red figures.

A shame if you consider the concept and the kind of store it is.

Hope things turn around


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

BA's need to turn their customer service around a complete 180 and train their staff. Too often I have heard them give completely erronious advise to customers. 

I do like the BA Oakville store and Oakville is my old stomping grounds so enjoy poping out. As for ORG, overpriced, a tad maybe, but the coral selection beats out BA's anyday


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I enjoy this store, and my kids aways have fun checking out all of the tanks and reptiles, but from a fresh water value pespective BA-Oak is not ideal. They charge too much for plants and live stock VS the friends out their on this forum, Pnetwork and Kijiji. Generally I only buy stuff from them when it's on sale or I need it that day and Alternative Aquariums doesn't have what I'm looking for. I do find their staff generally polite and helpful. I've actually been asked about what type of aquaarium I'm putting the fish in, what fish are already in the aquarium (looking at compatability), how long has it been up and running etc... Not every time mind you but enough that there are a couple of people in that store that I have confidence in.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've gone there a few times. short walk from thr go-station anf a good ride by bike too.


----------

